# It's Home!!!!



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

We brought our new outback home yesterday! It feels great to look out the window and see it parked in the yard, even though we'd rather be at a campground, it feels like a huge weight is off our shoulders now. We've been dreaming of a camper for many years, I still have to pinch myself to make sure it's reality. I have nothing but good reviews for Arlington RV in Rhode Island, Gary and Tony were super. We are officially official outbackers! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Congradulations









You were an official Outbacker in April, 07. Now you are an official Outback owner









Enjoy and hope we see you at a rally some where.

John


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Congrats Anne!

Hope you and your family have many years of camping fun and making memories.

C


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats!! 

Time to start making reservations!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

That IS a great feeling, isn't it?

Congrats.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

CONGRATS !!!! Enjoy it! You should have a great season!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats!!







days ahead!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Had I known I could have shot out some confetti as you were leaving. I was just in there today (again) getting my weekly dose of fever meds







I saw someone dropping off an Outback I think it was a 25rss. Arlington's sales and service are great its there prices that make me ill. Example There is a nice class c I have been trying to get from them for almost a year but even though it has been in the inventory since Oct of 06 they won't budge on the price.

Enjoy the new Outback

John


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

We are new Outbackers too! We got ours after camping season in November. It is torture to look out at it. We took all our stuff and moved it in and are ready to go. Feels like home and we are going to have it taken to the Poconos April 19th--our first night to stay in it. We are beyond excited! Our friends have one and we have loved theirs. Hard to believe we have one too!! Enjoy. If anyone is in the Pocono area look us up at Mt Vista Campground in Marshalls Creek. We are there every weekend. Counting the days. Enjoy!!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on your new OUTBACK tt.









Hope you have many good years and memories in it.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats on the TT. Arlington RV is the best we brought our's there in March of '07'.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

anne72 said:


> We brought our new outback home yesterday! It feels great to look out the window and see it parked in the yard....(snip)


The view is even better from the inside. Go camp out in your driveway!


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on your new Outback.

I too have been to Arlington as of late. I bought my first pop up from them when my wife and I were finally ready to start enjoying our camping trips off of the cold ground. I too had checked out Arlington, they were just too expensive. They are good people but we saved about $10-$12000.00 by traveling to Ohio to pich up our 2008 Outback 26rks. The best thing is that the Outback had everything that we both wanted. The other trailers that we checked out had some pro's and con's but the Outback had the best of what we both wanted in a trailer.
We are looking forward to school vacation week in April. My son and I will be visiting Burlingame cg while the DW is in Las Vegas for a conference. It's dry camping, but at least it is camping.

Take care and have fun!

Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*VERY EXCITING!!*


----------



## anne72 (Apr 27, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We brought our new outback home yesterday! It feels great to look out the window and see it parked in the yard....(snip)


The view is even better from the inside. Go camp out in your driveway!








[/quote]

Done, spent the night in it last night!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well one night down many to go









The heat must have got a workout last night.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RizFam said:


>


For a second there, I though Y-Guy had gone crazy with his avatar.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations on the new Outback.


----------

